# Drivers for Compaq Presario C702TU



## CadCrazy (Mar 4, 2008)

I need windows xp sound driver for Compaq Presario C702TU. I support connexant HD audio. This driver require Microsoft UAA driver to be installed first. There are lots of connexant driver (read different versions) available on hp website and tried most of them but every one giving error " could not find MEDIA for this driver ". Is there any other thing needed to be installed before installing this driver. Plz help. Koe meri help karo yaar. Waat lagi hue hai meri


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 4, 2008)

You need to run the Microsoft UAA driver setup. Restart the laptop immediately. Now the device will get detected in device manager as XXXXX HD Audio (something like that). Now provide the driver by selecting: Advanced, Don't search I will choose the driver to install, Have Disk, Browse to the location of sp folder which has the Audio drivers.

I'm not very specific regarding the driver download files. You can google for that, but these are the exact steps which you need to follow to get sound working in Windows XP.


----------

